

California HS student devises possible cancer cure - shadowfiend
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-18563_162-57358994/calif-hs-student-devises-possible-cancer-cure/

======
manuscreationis
That is pretty amazing for her. A novel approach, although my knowledge of
cancer-fighting-techniques is limited at best (limited to just about 0). Good
for her, however, I hope this turns out to be another leap forward in saving
lives.

CBS needs to fire whoever edited this article. It is riddled with spelling and
grammatical errors, and parts of it are down right impossible to make sense
of.

Cheapens the entire weight of her amazing discovery, to have it reported in
such a haphazard manner.

~~~
pangram
Yeah, it's a pretty dreadful article. This is a better one from our local
paper:

<http://www.mercurynews.com/cupertino/ci_19501921>

------
DevX101
Here she is giving a talk on her project:
<http://greentaildigital.com/siemens/2011/angela/f.htm>

